# First Official CenTex Meetup: Piedmontese Tri-Tip and the Fixin's



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father's Day to everyone!  Hope the day is treating y'all well!

This meetup was a shorter notice shindig that 

 tx smoker
 was gracious enough to put on.  The wife and I were invited on a mutual interest of all things SMF.  That, and someone needed to keep 

 woodwindricky
 company at the kids table  .

After seeing some of 

 tx smoker
 's posts... there was no way I could say no!  Getting ahead of myself here, but the hype is real! That was a phenomenal meal!

I'll get to the pics now and fill in more after.  

 tx smoker
 and 

 woodwindricky
 can chime in as well.



The Piedmontese Beef Tri-Tip over open wood flames on the spit!  An amazing site to behold!









Can't Forget Grilled Watermelon.  This was new to me and will be making an appearance on my pit at some point in the future!

















If there's corn... I will be there.  It's in my blood 








Now the hard part... keeping my fingers out the way while this beauty gets sliced up!
(all 10 are accounted for still)


















Some Pasta Salad the wife whipped up. (the deviled eggs didn't get a pic though)









The Spread:









Time to eat, and eat good we did!











 woodwindricky
 , I was too full and indulging in cheesecake to get a pic of the croissant cheesecake bites!  Throw one up if you got one!  That was an excellent finisher to the meal!

Again, all credit to 

 tx smoker
 for the food, hospitality, and beer.

One of main intentions was to start brainstorming and get more traction to grow this to a larger meetup.  We keep seeing all these group get togethers and we want to get our hat in the ring as well.  Gotta start somewhere and this was an excellent springboard.  

As we start planning another gathering, we will post up details and try and get more people involved.  If there is any interest from anyone within a road trip of ATX, post on up here or in this thread here.

Just another huge thank you to Robert for opening his home to us and feeding us extremely well.

Here's to hoping we can somehow top this for round 2!  Cheers y'all!

Now Robert can get in here and fill in the blanks I left and take all the due credit!


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 17, 2019)

Zach....great write-up and thank you for all of the gracious things you shared. It was an honor to have you and your incredible wife take time to come visit us. Having you and Kay here was a highlight, no question about that!! Now to fill in some of the blanks.

Deviled Eggs:  Sadly that was not the only thing that missed getting documented. The entire appetizer plate got overlooked. We had homemade Lonzino, smoked Salmon, 2 different smoked cheeses, some delicious roast beef that Ricky did on his pellet smoker, club crackers, and those absolutely fantastic deviled eggs. There is a valid reason a picture was not taken of the eggs though. As soon as the foil was removed, I gabbed the entire platter, barricaded myself in the back room, and ate every single one of them. Those were THE BEST deviled eggs I have ever had. I'd give up my first born child and a pint of blood to get the recipe for those.

Zach did a good job documenting dinner so I'll leave that one alone except for adding that by the time dinner was over and the cheesecake (made by Ricky's wife Connie) was devoured, everybody was in a deep, deep food coma. Another oversight was the homemade Au Jus that's in the red bowl. Only the second time I've made is but it'll be done regularly from now on. One thing I will expand on is the selection of adult libations. We had some good wine that my wife was drinking and several different kinds of beer to sample, including two kegs of home brew on tap. This was pretty well received by our new friends. Zach seemed to love that Irish Red Ale. He made more than one trip to the keg for that stuff :-) Kay (Zach's wife) was drinking something I'd never seen before  so I'll stay away from that one.

He also overlooked mentioning the relaxation time that everybody got to enjoy....except for me. Somebody had to cook and take pics.

Everybody in the pool!! Except for me of course. I did get in for just a minute but that's it 
	

		
			
		

		
	







That's Ricky (

 woodwindricky
) and his wife Connie to the left, Zach and Kay in the middle, and Tracy (my wife) to the right wearing the visor.

All in all, it was a fantastic time. Some great food and drinks enjoyed with some great people. This impromptu gathering was the personification of everything great about SMF: bringing people together, making friends, and sharing experiences. Truth be told, this didn't start out to be an SMF gathering, it just kinda turned out that way. It was however a really, really good time and I cannot wait to do something more official with more of the folks in our region....or wherever you want to come in from.

Sill recovering from the coma,
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 17, 2019)

I completely forgot about all the snacks! and the Irish Red!  

All excellent.  Has 

 woodwindricky
 recovered yet?!


----------



## woodwindricky (Jun 17, 2019)

I second everything Zack said! Anytime you have a chance to attend one of Robert's epic meals go for it! You will not be disappointed. This was my first time eating a tri-tip, but won't be my last. I'm already kicking some idea's in my head for a future cook-out. Sorry Zack, I haven't a pic of my wife's cheesecake squares to show, I'm guilty of eating them as soon as she makes them and always forget to take a pic. The roast beef appetizer I made was just a 2# eye of round sprinkled with SPOG and smoked on my woodwind with hickory. Zack's wife Kay made the best deviled eggs I've ever eaten (I managed to grab a couple before Robert disappered with them) And if there's one thing Robert does equally as well as cooking, it has to be his beer brewing! and you don't even have to have a solo cup. Plenty of frosty mugs to enjoy your brew. To sum it up we had fantastic food,great beer and good new friendships started.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 17, 2019)

This is great.   We have a small Pa gathering too.  Its nice meeting up with fellow members and having a good time.   Food looks great too.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 17, 2019)

Man, people in TN need to jump on this forum and plan a meet.  That looks like it was a blast!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 18, 2019)

woodwindricky said:


> I second everything Zack said! Anytime you have a chance to attend one of Robert's epic meals go for it! You will not be disappointed. This was my first time eating a tri-tip, but won't be my last. I'm already kicking some idea's in my head for a future cook-out. Sorry Zack, I haven't a pic of my wife's cheesecake squares to show, I'm guilty of eating them as soon as she makes them and always forget to take a pic. The roast beef appetizer I made was just a 2# eye of round sprinkled with SMOG and smoked on my woodwind with hickory. Zack's wife Kay made the best deviled eggs I've ever eaten (I managed to grab a couple before Robert disappered with them) And if there's one thing Robert does equally as well as cooking, it has to be his beer brewing! and you don't even have to have a solo cup. Plenty of frosty mugs to enjoy your brew. To sum it up we had fantastic food,great beer and good new friendships started.



Understand completely on the eating before pics!  Some things just happen 

and absolutely agree.  One must attend a Robert Cook Out!  I'm still thinking of that meal! haha.  The beer was really great and almost pushed me off the brewing ledge again...  That Irish Red was delicious.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 18, 2019)

For sure a gathering is great fun Like pc farmer said we have a blast at the Pa. one. I've also been to Alelovers in NC for theirs. Takes a while to build up attendance but don't give up.

Warren


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 18, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> This is great.   We have a small Pa gathering too.  Its nice meeting up with fellow members and having a good time.   Food looks great too.



Thanks Farmer!  It was a great first "gathering"!  Good food, great people, cold beer.  Yup. Twas a great time.  It'll grow for sure.  

 tx smoker
 is gonna need a bigger rotisserie soon 



5GRILLZNTN said:


> Man, people in TN need to jump on this forum and plan a meet.  That looks like it was a blast!



Thanks 5G! Definitely worse ways to spend a Saturday that's for sure!  I'm sure you could get some locals together too.  As others can attest, it is worth the effort.  Lots of good people out there.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 18, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> For sure a gathering is great fun Like pc farmer said we have a blast at the Pa. one. I've also been to Alelovers in NC for there's. Takes a while to build up attendance but don't give up.
> 
> Warren



Gotta start somewhere!  3 is a good start for not trying to hard and really not putting it out there too much tbh... more of a last second "why not" moment.

But we know it'll grow into a good one.  Lot's of local yocals round these parts.  Traveling to another area to attend an event would be a great time too!

We are already in the works for a round II


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 18, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## motocrash (Jun 18, 2019)

Uh Huh - Texas style.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 19, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Uh Huh - Texas style.


Next one will hopefully be Texas Sized too!  Trying to hash out the details and get something on paper


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 19, 2019)

Man, lots of great eats, beer, and friends.  Sounds like a great time.
That tri-tip looks fantastic--cooked exactly as I like it.
POINTS all around.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 19, 2019)

woodwindricky said:


> I haven't a pic of my wife's cheesecake squares to show, I'm guilty of eating them as soon as she makes them and always forget to take a pic.



Those sound good.  Next time she makes them, post it in Desserts.
Gary


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 19, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Man, lots of great eats, beer, and friends.  Sounds like a great time.
> That tri-tip looks fantastic--cooked exactly as I like it.
> POINTS all around.
> Gary


Thanks Gary!  Robert will be along to accept his accolades too 
It was a blast.  always great to meet new people that share common interests.


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 19, 2019)

It all Looks Great, Can't say I have ever had grilled watermelon, Thinking I am going to have to try that.... Definite Like


----------



## phatbac (Jun 20, 2019)

Have to echo Warren...the NC gathering i have been to 3 times and it gets better every year! Im going to try to go to the PA one this year too...depending on my wife's health ( she has some foot problems and cant walk right now)...they are awesome. meet online friends invite local friends bbq and and have a good time!

Happy Gathering,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 20, 2019)

_"Thanks Gary!  Robert will be along to accept his accolades too 
It was a blast.  always great to meet new people that share common interests."_

Sorry for the absence Zach. Been pretty busy. I'll try to do some catching up this afternoon.

Robert


----------



## xray (Jun 20, 2019)

Everything looks great! I bet it was a fun time. 

I’d sink straight to the bottom of that pool with all that good food laying around!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 20, 2019)

Gator240 and phabac Thanks for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## woodwindricky (Jun 20, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Those sound good.  Next time she makes them, post it in Desserts.
> Gary


Good idea Gary, will do


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 20, 2019)

ab canuck said:


> It all Looks Great, Can't say I have ever had grilled watermelon, Thinking I am going to have to try that.... Definite Like



Was a long overdue item for me as well.  Will be doing again.



xray said:


> Everything looks great! I bet it was a fun time.
> 
> I’d sink straight to the bottom of that pool with all that good food laying around!



Luckily there was flotation devices!   and we swam before hand.  I think that was the key to success haha


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 20, 2019)

_"Understand completely on the eating before pics!  Some things just happen 

and absolutely agree.  One must attend a Robert Cook Out!  I'm still thinking of that meal! haha.  The beer was really great and almost pushed me off the brewing ledge again...  That Irish Red was delicious."_

Bad news Zach. The keg of Irish Red Ale blew yesterday afternoon. Glad you got some before it went empty. On the positive side though, I have another batch ready to keg so all is not lost :-)

More beer making ingredients arriving today,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 20, 2019)

_"Thanks Farmer!  It was a great first "gathering"!  Good food, great people, cold beer.  Yup. Twas a great time.  It'll grow for sure.  

 tx smoker
 is gonna need a bigger rotisserie soon "_

Well well well....don't forget. I can put a LOT more meat on the rotisserie we used for this one PLUS I have the rotisserie for the built-in 42" Lynx that'll hold a whole lot of meat. It'll be a while before I need a bigger rotisserie :-)

Set for a while,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 20, 2019)

_"Thanks Gary!  Robert will be along to accept his accolades too 
It was a blast.  always great to meet new people that share common interests."_

Once again, I thank you for the kind words but in reality, all I did was provide a piece of meat and a place to eat. It is the people that make a gathering. the food and libations are just icing on the cake. Yep, those things enhance the experience but it all starts with the people.

Clarifying,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 20, 2019)

_"It all Looks Great, Can't say I have ever had grilled watermelon, Thinking I am going to have to try that.... Definite Like"_

I've done grilled watermelon several times but it has always been on a propane grill. This time was done over the Mesquite. It was good this time but I think I prefer it on the propane grill. The watermelon is very porous and soaked up a lot of the wood flavor, almost too much. It still caramelized nicely and had great texture, but a bit of a bite from the smoke. Still very much worth a try though. something else we love around here is grilled pineapple. That is REALLY good but the local store only had nasty looking pineapples so  I went with watermelon instead.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 20, 2019)

_"Everything looks great! I bet it was a fun time. 

I’d sink straight to the bottom of that pool with all that good food laying around!"_

It was a fantastic time and cannot wait to do it again, hopefully with a little more interest from the local folks....but we didn't advertise this one so it stands to reason that nobody knew about it :-)

I hadn't thought about it but I don't believe anybody went back into the pool after dinner, and a couple dozen cheesecake squares. Probably for the reason you just mentioned :-)

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 20, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> _"Thanks Gary!  Robert will be along to accept his accolades too
> It was a blast.  always great to meet new people that share common interests."_
> 
> Once again, I thank you for the kind words but in reality, all I did was provide a piece of meat and a place to eat. It is the people that make a gathering. the food and libations are just icing on the cake. Yep, those things enhance the experience but it all starts with the people.
> ...




Have to agree didn't know anybody that showed up at the first Pa gathering other than from the forum. What a fantastic time and great food and the meeting of some of our SMF family.  What a great bunch of guys and ladies and pc farmers family was awesome. We are planning the 3rd year now.

Warren


----------

